# To get beer concession



## hhtt

Merhaba, "he got the beer concession at the ball park" cümlesini nasıl çevirebiliriz? Concession sözcüğünün buradaki anlamı nedir? İmtiyaz mı yoksa bayilik mi?

Buradaki concession:A contract granting the right to operate a subsidiary business

Teşekkürler.


----------



## adelan

Burada concession en basit anlatımla "yer" anlamında: Örneğin fuarda yer kiraladık, ya da belediyeden pazarda yer aldım gibi cümlelerde duyabileceğimiz gibi kiralanan ya da satın alınan satış yapılacak bir yer bir alan anlamı taşıyor. Bu yüzden tam olarak imtiyaz ya da bayilik değil ama ikisinden de biraz


----------



## majestic-tercuman

Adelana katılıyorum, bir yerde iş yapmak için izin veya müsaade almak gibi bir şey. Burada da en uygun görünen yer kiralamak, almak gibi duruyor. 
tercüme edecek olursak "beysbol stadyumundan bira standı aldı" - "beysbol stadyumunda bira satmak için yer aldı" şeklinde çeviri alternatifleri olabilir.


----------



## hhtt

adelan said:


> Burada concession en basit anlatımla "yer" anlamında: Örneğin fuarda yer kiraladık, ya da belediyeden pazarda yer aldım gibi cümlelerde duyabileceğimiz gibi kiralanan ya da satın alınan satış yapılacak bir yer bir alan anlamı taşıyor. Bu yüzden tam olarak imtiyaz ya da bayilik değil ama ikisinden de biraz





majestic-tercuman said:


> Adelana katılıyorum, bir yerde iş yapmak için izin veya müsaade almak gibi bir şey. Burada da en uygun görünen yer kiralamak, almak gibi duruyor.
> tercüme edecek olursak "beysbol stadyumundan bira standı aldı" - "beysbol stadyumunda bira satmak için yer aldı" şeklinde çeviri alternatifleri olabilir.



Ancak buradaki concession fuar/ball park ile değil de sanki bira(yani bira markası) ile ilgili gibi gözüküyor, değil mi? Yani beer concession biranın oradaki satış hakkının alındığını belirtiyorsa ...


----------



## majestic-tercuman

O zaman "bira satma imtiyaz hakkını aldı" şeklinde daha uygun olacaktır. Tesadüfen yanımda şuan Amerikalı bir arkadaş var ona da sordum, bira satma hakkını almak dedi.


----------



## hhtt

majestic-tercuman said:


> O zaman "bira satma imtiyaz hakkını aldı" şeklinde daha uygun olacaktır. Tesadüfen yanımda şuan Amerikalı bir arkadaş var ona da sordum, bira satma hakkını almak dedi.



Öyleyse çeviri: "O fuarda bira satmanın imtiyazlarını/imtiyaz hakkını aldı" şeklinde olmalı değil mi?


----------



## majestic-tercuman

hhtt said:


> Öyleyse çeviri: "O fuarda bira satmanın imtiyazlarını/imtiyaz hakkını aldı" şeklinde olmalı değil mi?



"Beysbol Stadyumunda bira satiş imtiyaz hakkini aldı" şeklinde olabilir.


----------



## hhtt

majestic-tercuman said:


> "Beysbol Stadyumunda bira satiş imtiyaz hakkini aldı" şeklinde olabilir.



Beysbol da neyin nesi? Ball park fuar değil mi?


----------



## majestic-tercuman

Fuarda bira mı satılır, ball park beysbol stadyumu olarak geçiyor. Google'dan ara bak, görsellerden falan...


----------

